
Ask HN: Email App with Sender Rules? - yboya
I’ve been searching for a while for a mobile app that allows you to assign rules to specific senders. For example, all mail from this sender gets archived or is moved to a specific folder. I’ve downloaded at least 15 different email apps and the closest I’ve come to finding it is Edison Mail. It’s just way too glitchy though and I’m not very comfortable with an app that uses the contents of my emails for data analytics and monetary gain.
======
byoung2
I have been looking for something like this for almost a decade and I even
built a prototype and applied to YC with it in 2014. The problem is that in
order to make email searchable, it has to be indexed by attribute and stored,
most likely in the cloud so you can search on any device. That costs money, so
any company will need to monetize it, either by selling your data or by
charging you money. With so many free email providers out there, people are
not willing to pay for enhanced email.

------
bradknowles
At home, I use mail.app on macOS, and it works fine — so long as you have a
machine that is always logged in and running the rules.

At work, I am forced to use Outlook, and it works okay, but includes server-
side rules you can use so that you don’t always have to be logged in.

Have you tried Outlook for mobile?

